# Smoked Stuffed Chicken Breast Qview



## cooking momma (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh how I wish this was my idea and recipe, but it isn't. All the credit goes to Alelover! He told me I should post mine also, but he takes much better pictures than I do LOL! His can be seen on the Pork page with his baby backs that I am trying next, they look awesome :)

I smoked these at 220 for 2 hours using 50/50 of hickory & pecan with an internal of 170. Now Alelover stuffed his three different ways, but I only used ham, cheddar cheese and broccoli and SPOG, then wrapped them in bacon :) Bacon makes everything more better as my Cajun momma used to say :) You could probably stuff these with just about anything you like.

Pound out your boneless, skinless chicken breasts nice and flat and pretty thin.









Sprinkle with SPOG.








Place a layer of ham down. I used cooked, Alelover used honey ham.








Then a layer of cheese, I used sharp cheddar here.








  

  Then a layer of fresh broccoli flowerettes.








Roll the breasts up, then wrap in bacon and toothpick them so they stay together. I used 3-4 slices of bacon per breast. Put them in your already prepared smoker and wait LOL!








These things are so awesome! Perfect smokey, ooey, gooey, cheesey deliciousness is how I describe them.










Golden brown and ready to eat!








Look at all that ooey, gooey cheese & juices flowing out of there :)~








I served them up with butter herbed potatoes and steamed broccoli. Damn good eating folks. 

Thank you again Alelover for this great recipe!


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 17, 2011)

That just looks soooooo good! Nice job!

Mike


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 17, 2011)

Why thank you very much Mike :) 

 


So MS Smoker said:


> That just looks soooooo good! Nice job!
> 
> Mike


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 17, 2011)

Dang that looks good, can you ship an order to Kansas?


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 17, 2011)

LOL! My brother wants me to ship some to him in Hawaii ! It really is easy to make, and so delicious!

 


Beer-B-Q said:


> Dang that looks good, can you ship an order to Kansas?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks delicious. Nice looking plate!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh Yeah!!!!

That stuff looks GREAT !!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent money shot!!!

  thanks!

  Craig


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Al :) It was rather difficult not to just reach over and grab a bite while taking the pictures LOL!
 


SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious. Nice looking plate!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks excellent Cooking Momma!


----------



## alelover (Jun 18, 2011)

You're gonna make me blush Momma. That looks fantastic. Great pics. I could go for that in a heartbeat. Nice job.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 18, 2011)

Man o man it look good and juicy well done


----------



## shiz-nit (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice indeed


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 18, 2011)

Great job mom  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You got a BIG 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   from me,

Awesome post


----------



## meateater (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice job momma, I could mow down a few of those easily.


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you Cowgirl :)

 


cowgirl said:


> Looks excellent Cooking Momma!


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you Al :)

 


SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious. Nice looking plate!


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you Bear :)

 


Bearcarver said:


> Oh Yeah!!!!
> 
> That stuff looks GREAT !!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you Craig :) Money in my Tummy LOL!

 


fpnmf said:


> Excellent money shot!!!
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Craig


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks like I am learning from the best Scott :)  We had a couple left over, ( midnight snack last night ) and even after nuking it, it was still moist & juicy :)

 


alelover said:


> You're gonna make me blush Momma. That looks fantastic. Great pics. I could go for that in a heartbeat. Nice job.


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks :)

 


africanmeat said:


> Man o man it look good and juicy well done


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you :)

 


Shiz-Nit said:


> Nice indeed


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 19, 2011)

Aww thank you Raptor :)

 


raptor700 said:


> Great job mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you Meateater :) You'd be surprised at how big & filling they are though.
 


meateater said:


> Nice job momma, I could mow down a few of those easily.


----------



## alelover (Jun 19, 2011)

Nah Momma. I learn from the best and just pass it on.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 19, 2011)

Ah - smoked Cordon Bleau - Awesome! Congrats on a great meal. One of my favorites


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you Scarbelly :)


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey Scott? Take credit where credit is due! My 14 year old son Elliott is in the kitchen as I write this, making your ribs! He is having a friend over tomorrow and he is cooking the whole meal by himself :) We'll make sure we do a Qview!

 


alelover said:


> Nah Momma. I learn from the best and just pass it on.


----------



## loosechangedru (Jun 19, 2011)

whoa, momma! I could double fist a couple of those :)

I see chicken bacon ranch rolls in my future...


----------



## loosechangedru (Jun 19, 2011)

whoa, momma! I could doublefist a couple of those :) thanks for the Xcellent Qview - Now I see chicken bacon ranch rolls in my future...


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Loose :) I love bacon ranch, now why didn't i think of that LOL!

 


LooseChangeDru said:


> whoa, momma! I could double fist a couple of those :)
> 
> I see chicken bacon ranch rolls in my future...


----------

